
Show HN: Pluggable Paxos in Go - richardknop
https://github.com/RichardKnop/paxos
======
richardknop
Fell free to review my code and suggest any changes or improvements. The goal
of this project is to provide a generic and decoupled Paxos algorithm
implementation which can be imported from other projects and used for
distributed consensus.

For example, if you are building a key/value store or blockchain, this could
be of interest. Networking and agents are outside of scope for this project
but I have included a simple RPC agent system for testing purposes.

